# Question about Dog with constant ear infections



## AnnieOakley (Aug 28, 2006)

I take one of our dogs to the Vet constantly with chronic ear infections. He gives me drops but it seems to be never ending. I can't afford to continue this. My grandfather knew all sorts of home rememdies he used for his cows, dogs ect...
Does anyone know something that really works?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Is this a yeast infection or something else?

For yeasty ears, I treat at home now using a formula a vet once turned me on to... clean ears twice a day with good ear cleaner and use monostat (yes, that kind). The fungicide in the monostat apparently works just as well in ears as it does in other places. I buy the 7-day generic monostat at Wally World.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

How about looking at why he's getting the infections. Many dogs have low grade allergies that cause such infections. Try switching to a grain-free food (easiest to try might be a lamb and rice food) for a while and see if that helps and/or try some antihistamines (Benadryl would be easiest, or ask your vet if he/she thinks a different one might be better). We have a dog that is allergic to every poultry product we've ever tried so it was even harder to figure out the problem but he is tons better now that we've gotten him off poultry.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

You need to find out if the infection is bacterial or yeast. The treatment is different depending upon what is causing the infection. You also need to figure out why he is getting the infections. What kind of dog is it? Are you cleaning the ears regularly?

One of our Ridgebacks has horrible allergies- he is allergic to everything that we were feeding him after we adopted him. We did allergy tests on him and he was allergic to 42 of the 48 things on the test- some food, some environmental. I can't do much about the environment, but the lab that does the tests will do an analysis of commercial foods and make recommendations on which ones your dog can safely eat. We switched him onto one of the foods on his list and he got a lot better. He still gets an occasional ear infection, but I have found that if I clean his ears 2-3 times a week either with a commercial ear wash, or with a mix of 50% apple cider vinegar/50% water his ears are much less likely to get infected.


----------



## melina (May 10, 2002)

A good all-round ear cleaner is a solution of half rubbing alcohol and half white vinegar. This is especially good for dogs who won't stay out of the water, as it dries out the ear. But Elizabeth is right, you really do need to determine whether it's bacterial or fungal. A good vet would have done a swab and tested at the very beginning, not just continue treating without success.


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

I second the allergies. I know when my dog had something that she is allergic to (my husband giving popcorn) because the next day she will be itching her ears like crazy. 

I used to recommend Nutro Lamb and Rice until they were bought out and changed the formula. Personally, I like Nature's Variety raw (although I cook the stuff) Seems like it is expensive but she put on so much weight with the stuff because her body absorbs all the nutrients, not like products with corn or wheat fillers.


----------



## AnnieOakley (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes it's yeast. He says her breed and dogs with floppy ears like her are prone to it. She's a cocker spaniel. Our male has never had a problem.
They are on Science Diet lamb and rice. Tried to switch a couple of times and she got sick, has poop with blood. Vet said it was because I changed her food. 
I'll look for the monostat at wally world. 

It cost over 100.00 each time I take her in and I just can't afford that.

He said it doesn't appear to allergies.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Keep the hair around her ear canal cut short so air can get to it easier. Brawn has chronic ear infections and this helps a lot. We also keep OTC foot spray to spray his skin (he gets yeast infections between his legs and on his tummy in the summer time).


----------



## AnnieOakley (Aug 28, 2006)

Do you mean spray for athlete's foot? That can be sprayed in the ear? I feel so bad for her. I keep her hair cut short because it gets so hot in Texas anyway and I keep her ear hair cut. I even tried using something to keep her ears up so air could get in them. LOL She wasn't having that!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I've never sprayed it IN his ear, but I spray it on a tissue and RUB it on his ear. I spray it on his legs and tummy.


----------



## AnnieOakley (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok, thanks for all the idea's.


----------



## michael h (Sep 28, 2007)

You can buy anti fungals that are drops (lotrimin)over the counter. If its bacterial try clindamycin . My parents had a Great Pry. that had constant sinus infections, with nasty colored snot runing out. So I got them clindamycin 150mg three times a day for 10 days. Cleaned her right up.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't disagree with anything posted so far, but I do want you to be aware that you are most likely in for a lifelong battle with this dog. Cocker spaniels are one of the breeds that can be affected by a keratinization problem that makes them shed and replenish skin cells at almost 3 times the normal rate. Affected dogs have frequent recurrent ear infections and can have other skin issues (greasy, flaky coats, etc). Because this is a genetic defect, diet and other means can help, but not CURE the problem. I would absolutely make sure this dog's diet is absolutely top notch and make sure she is as healthy as possible so that she doesn't develop ear infections for any other reason. You'll just have to handle the genetically caused ear infections as they come.


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow! I was actually coming here to post this same question. Our vet keeps cleaning out the dogs ears, testing and saying one time it's bacterial and another it is fungal. We buy drops, use them and still we battle it. Last night I listened to head shaking, grunting and scratching. We don't know what else to do. Will try some of the things mentioned!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't have it handy, but do a google search for "purple power ear solution".

Simple to make and will clear up virtually any ear problem, if done consistently. It can temporarily stain light colored coats, but it's a very small price to pay for happy ears.

You might try a home-prepared diet... ground lamb and brown rice is a great starter recipe. I'm not a big fan of kibble, but there are far better kibbles than Science Diet... the problem is that so many vets sell it out of their clinics, you'd be hard pressed to find one who didn't "recommend" it. It's certainly tops when it comes to repeat business, but not much else.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Does fur grow in the ear canal? If so, you need to pull the fur out. Had to do this with my standard poodle. He had fur growing down so deep in the canal, even the vet couldn't pull it out while he was anesthetized for neutering. Take him to a groomer. It hurts to pull the fur out, so for at least the first time you want someone else doing it. The groomer will also have a powder to help keep the ear dry and make it easier to pull out the fur with tweezers.


----------



## Marie04 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm going to have to tell my daughter about these hints.. she has a black lab who has the worst, stinky ears.. The vet said to wipe out with a peroxide solution, but it seems to only help for a little while, it's a constant battle..


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is the recipe for the ears:
> 16 oz bottle of Witch Hazel (isopropyl alcohol can be used, but my burn if the ear canal is red or irritated)
> 4 tablespoons Boric Acid Powder
> 16 drops Gentian Violet 1% Solution (or 8 drops of 2%)
> Mix all ingredients and shake well before every application.
> Treatment method: Fill ear with the solution (I use like 2 to 3 drops on my chi's) & massage gently for 30 seconds or so. Wipe with tissue or gauze. Repeat.
> 
> Treatment schedule:
> 2 times per day for the first 2 weeks
> 1 time per day for the next 2 weeks
> 1 time per month as maintenance
> (I usually only have to use it for the first week, unless it is so bad that I will continue it. I even use it to clean their ears every couple weeks. I put some on a cotton ball and wipe the ears clean)
> Witch Hazel is an antibacterial astringent and Gentian Violet is antibacterial and anti-fungal (often used to treat infants with thrush by painting mom's nipples. Messy, but effective) You need to be careful with the Gentian Violet because it will stain natural fibers ( and hands!!!) Boric acid has been used for years in products as varied as eye washes and cockroach killers. It is toxic in large quantities, but so is table salt.

Blue ear powder
"Blue Power Ear Treatment"

INGREDIENTS:
16 oz. Isopropyl Alcohol
4 Tablespoons Boric Acid Powder
16 Drops Gentian Violet Solution 1%

Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well. You will also need to shake solution every time you use it to disperse the Boric Acid Powder.

To use, purchase the "Clairol" type plastic bottle to dispense solution to affected ears.

TREATMENT: Evaluate condition of ears before treating and if very inflamed and sore do not attempt to pull hair or clean out ear at all. Wait until inflammation has subsided which will be about 2 days.

Shake the bottle each time before using. Flood the ear with solution (gently squirt bottle), massage gently to the count of 60, wipe with a tissue. Flood again on first treatment, wipe with a tissue, and leave alone without massage. The dog will shake out the excess which can be wiped with a tissue, the Gentian Violet does stain fabrics.

The SCHEDULE of treatment is as follows: 
Treat 2x per day for the first week to two weeks depending upon severity of ears 
Treat 1x per day for the next 1-2 weeks 
Treat 1x per month (or even less frequently, depending on the dog)

All of these ingredients should be available at a pharmacy. People have found that despite the alcohol, the dog will not object to even the first treatment. The Boric Acid Powder soothes the ear. The Gentian Violet Solution is an ant-infection agent. The solution appears to work well on any and all ear problems from mites to wax to canker. After the 2nd or 3rd day you can clean out the ear with a Q-tip or cotton balls. Their success rate for this treatment is 95-99%. Those who do not succeed have usually not done the treatment long enough or have not been regular about it.

Dogs on the verge of ear canal surgery have been returned to normal with only the regular follow-up treatment to keep the ear healthy. If an infection seems to be remaining in the treated ear after the above course of treatment, you may also have some Pseudomonas bacteria in the site. This can be eradicated by using a gentle flush of raw apple cider vinegar and water (warm). Use 2 Tablespoons of vinegar to one cup of water, 2 x per week.

They have found the Blue Power Solution to be effective for treating fungus-type infections on the feet and elsewhere on the dog, for cuts on dogs or people, and for hot spots. You may find other uses for this simple anti-infective agent. Remember it is for external use only and be careful not to get into the eyes."


Domes Solution Ear Cleaner

(This one comes from a retired vet, who says it has to be applied at least every other day to be effective. Keeping the ear clean and free from bacteria is the main purpose of cleansing the ears of any long eared dog.)

1 tablet or 1 package (1 oz.) of Domes (Domeboro) powder
3 parts white vinegar (3 ozs.)
1 part alcohol (1 oz)

Combine ingredients, add enough water to make a pint. Use water that has been boiled at least 5 minutes, but cool the water before making the solution. Pour some of this solution into the ear, rub gently, and swab with cotton.



Homemade Ear Cleaner

Ingredients:

2 ounces White vinegar

Â½ tablespoon Powdered boric acid

6 oz Isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol)

1 teaspoon Betadine antiseptic (or generic equivalent)

Directions for mixing the solution together: Pour 6 ounces of isopropyl alcohol in to a plastic applicator bottle. Add Â½ tablespoon of boric acid powder. Add 2 ounces of white vinegar.

Shake the solution extremely well, until the boric acid powder is fully dissolved. Once the powder is dissolved, add one teaspoon of the Betadine antiseptic, and shake it up some more. Squirt the solution inside your dog's ear until the ear canal is completely full. Massage the outside of the ear to help slosh the cleaning solution around inside. Hold the dog still for about a minute. Be sure to shake the solution up really well before each and every time you use it.
The boric acid has a tendency to settle at the bottom of the bottle. Store at room temperature. Use the cleaning solution daily until you start to see some improvement. Gradually cut back to once per week when you it's doing some good. When the ear seems completely free of infection, you can go two weeks between treatments.



Essential Formula 

1 drop tea tree oil 

1 drop lavender oil 

1 drop chamomile oil 

1 teaspoon warm olive oil 

Remember to do a patch test 

Dilute tea tree, lavender and chamomile oils in 1 teaspoon warm olive oil and mix. Apply 2-4 drops of the formula with an eye dropper into the ear and massage around the ear for one/ two minutes and swab with cotton ball until clean. 
Shelf Life: discard after use 

Purpose: to cleanse, kill bacteria and break down wax build up. 

tea tree oil: natural antiseptic, antibacterial, antiviral and antifungal 

lavender oil: antiseptic, antiviral and antifungal 

chamomile: natural antiseptic 

olive oil: carrier oil 

Note: all ingredients can be found at your local health food store.


----------

